# FUTABA 4PK 4-CHANNEL 2.4GHz COMPUTER SYSTEMS



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Where form, features and functionality come together to create the premier racer’s radio!



It’s the system designed for dominance! The 4PK’s contemporary styling is not only unique, it’s extremely well-balanced and ergonomic. And because the transmitter only weighs 1.5 pounds, you won’t worry about hand fatigue all the way through a grueling main. Besides the repositionable wheel, you can also adjust the trigger location to fit your finger. Programming pluses include 40-model memory, 12-character naming, super-sensitive 2048 resolution AND a 4th channel that’s ideal for adjusting front and rear brake bias in monster trucks. And here’s the best part: the 4PK was designed from the beginning as a spread spectrum system. That means the 2.4GHz module is built in, a state-of-the-art receiver is included, and all of the incredible advantages of FASST system technology are at your command!




Much consideration went into the design of the 4PK’s grip, which is slightly thicker to accommodate larger hands. Besides being lighter, the transmitter’s weight is well balanced for added comfort.
Achieve perfect “feel” in seconds with the Advanced Positioning Adapter. You can drop the wheel down, move it left or right, even change the angle – a feature many drivers have requested.
The trigger position can also be shifted by as much as 7 mm. This allows you to customize the radio for sharper response based on finger size.
The redesigned keypad features a large 4-direction jog button for quick access and scrolling. Important functions can be assigned to buttons on the wheel housing to keep them within easy reach.
Not only is the backlit LCD screen large enough for easy reading without eye strain, it’s also angled for instant viewing without having to tilt the transmitter.
Because the 4PK was engineered from the beginning for 2.4GHz modulation, there’s no long, unwieldy antenna. Instead, the antenna is shorter and lighter in weight, folds down for easy storage, and pivots for optimum reception.
No NiCd battery here – the 4PK comes with an 1700mAh NiMH pack that’s comparable in size, but with almost twice the capacity. That means about TWO HOURS of operation on a single charge – enough for the longest of mains and maybe even an entire weekend of racing!
The included R604FS receiver features Dual Antenna Diversity (DAD) for reliability and security. Its compact size (1.54 x 1.02 x .55 inches) and weight (0.49 ounces) lets you use it in the tightest installations.
 

4PK System Overview:

• 40-model memory

• 10-character model naming

• 4th channel for brake bias, throttle adjustments, etc.

• 2 programmable mixes

• Assignable button, trims and dials

• Digital trims and dials

• Advanced Positioning Adapter (APA)

• Adjustable trigger location

• Backlit 128 x 64 white LCD screen with adjustable contrast

• Subtrims, servo reversing and EPA on all channels

• Fail safe 

• DSC (Direct Servo Control)

• Exponential & Adjustable Servo Speed (Steering/Throttle)

• Up/Down, Lap & Systems timers

• 100-lap memory

• ATL (Electronic & Mechanical)

• Traction Control/Acceleration Rate

• ABS braking system

• Boat mixing

• Idle-Up

• Tx NiMH and Dual-Output Charger



4PK Specifics:

• “New Driver”, “Race-Ready”, “Expert” and “Big Car” menus that add functions based on driving skill level and experience

• Throttle Mode Select, for selecting acceleration/brake servo neutral points between 70/30 for nitro or 50/50 for electrics

• Vibrating alert system

• “Direct Select” single-button access to eight preassigned functions

• Navigation Lap Timer that sounds when target lap time is exceeded

• Servo Display Screen shows set-ups/mixes for individual servos (Expert Menu)

• Throttle programming options, including 5-point curve, Expo and VTR



Servo Recommendations by application for HRS (High-Response)

Category Steering Throttle___________

1/8 On-road BLS351/S9350/S9351 BLS451/S9350/S9351

1/8 Off-road BLS351//S9350/S9351 BLS451/S9350/S9351 

1/10 Nitro BLS351/S9452 BLS451/S9350/S9351 

1/10 Electric BLS451/S9452 ESC

1/12 Electric S9650 ESC

1/4 & 1/5 Gas S5050 S9350/S9351



Stock #_______System________Modulation_____Band__Receiver__TXNiMH_____Retail____Street

FUTK4900 4PK FASST 2.4GHz n/a R604FS 1700mAh TBD TBD





IN STOCK: TBD



For more information please visit: www.futaba-rc.com or www.2.4gigahertz.com

Larger picture at http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showfull.php?photo=23618


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

That is one wild looking unit right there! Kind of a crossbreed of a Nomadio and a 3PK if you ask me. :lol: I just picked up a 3PM with FASST and really like it. This thing is more than I'd ever need. Cost? I'm guessing close to 5 bills?


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Tower Hobbies. Order pending. Price $599.99 Man i don't see how they can sell it so cheap.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Slider said:


> Tower Hobbies. Order pending. Price $599.99 Man i don't see how they can *sell it so cheap*.


Huh? It's electronics. Electronics doesn't cost that much to make once you have the design.

Most RC electronics are priced for high profit margins. Look at AMB transponders. Prices have gone up over time, rather than down (as is the trend with almost all other electronic devices). [Yes, I know exchange rate has something to do with the AMB prices, but as long as these have been out, the should be $30 each and would be if it weren't for the monopoly AMB has on this stuff.)


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

Does it tell me when to charge my batteries?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Slider said:


> Tower Hobbies. Order pending. Price $599.99 Man i don't see how they can sell it so cheap.


I'm thinking this comment was a _little_ tounge in cheek.........maybe not?


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Well, 599$ is a small price to pay if you're gonna run your 40 cars LOL


----------



## JimmyJon (Sep 11, 2007)

HOW BIG IS THE RECEIver??? I hope its smaller than my Fasst rx.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Electronic gadgets from cell phones to rc items are built in sub assemblies for a few bucks each. Like ta man said the money is spent on the design and research so thats what you're really paying for. Repairing something now requires nothing more than pulling out one sub assembly and popping in another. $600 is kinda steep for a radio unless you're VERY heavy into rc and just have to have the newest gadget. I don't know anyone with close to 40 rc cars!

Greg


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The 40 car memory can be used in many different ways. A single car at different tracks can benifit from different radio settings. Such as an oval car on a tight carpet track will require different radio settings when run on a larger pavement track. A mod motored car can easily have different settings then the same car with a stock motor. Each setup could be saved in memory.


----------



## rc lee (Oct 26, 2002)

I won't be selling my 3pk any time soon.


----------

